# running my business in spain,would it work



## andypandy (Jun 18, 2008)

hello i run a bouncy castle and rodeo bull business in the uk, i rent them out to pubs and private parties,
my wife and i also breed small breeds of dogs in the uk
do you think these businesses would work in spain.
hope somebody can help
kindest regards
andy


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

andypandy said:


> hello i run a bouncy castle and rodeo bull business in the uk, i rent them out to pubs and private parties,
> my wife and i also breed small breeds of dogs in the uk
> do you think these businesses would work in spain.
> hope somebody can help
> ...


Hi & welcome

I've moved your question so that it will be seen more easily


IMO there is no reason these businesses wouldn't work in Spain - they already do for thousands of Spanish & people of other nationalities

the real question should be - is it a good time to be starting a new business in Spain?


have a good search of the forum - there are many discussions about the current problems here in Spain


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Andy,

I know there are a couple of bouncy castle companies about that i've seen but yet to see a rodeo bull anywhere. If i see the names i'll let you know.

With regards to dogs. There are thousands of strays around and a hell of alot of dogs in rescue centres/foster homes etc. I would'nt have thought there would be much demand because of the whole stray and unwanted dog problem here which is a very big problem.

D


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

DROOBY said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> With regards to dogs. There are thousands of strays around and a hell of alot of dogs in rescue centres/foster homes etc. I would'nt have thought there would be much demand because of the whole stray and unwanted dog problem here which is a very big problem.
> 
> D


I think that depends where you are to some degree. In the UK there are plenty of people who want a designer pet despite the availability from the RSPCA and rescue centres 

Andy is that the bull type of bouncy castle or more like the training equipment of the professions? I have seen the latter at a business exhibition and it was very popular. As for the former couldn't get my 6 year old niece off it this summer at the fair. 

My thought would be that the painful spanish system plus as already said the current bad times would make it not worth the risk. But have you tried chatting to spanish bouncy castle people? Possibly look for a partnership or collaboration and make the move over time. Whatever good luck, we can't have too many bouncy castles


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

nigele2 said:


> I think that depends where you are to some degree. In the UK there are plenty of people who want a designer pet despite the availability from the RSPCA and rescue centres


There are lots of "designer pet" owners in Spain too, and I must say that on the whole dogs are not well treated here (there are exceptions of course). If you and your wife are dog-lovers you need to be aware of this; it can be quite upsetting.

I frequently see dogs abandoned on motorways, once I saw someone actually throwing a puppy out of a car window. This appears to be an acceptable alternative to neutering their animals.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

HI

I think the rodeo bull and bouncy castle idea may have potential but to bear in mind we are in a recession and spain is hit hard. Would people go to the added expense of something like this for a party? The honest answer is that some would yes, but right now i think many would think twice. As others have said, it will depend on the area, I know in some areas there are other people doing similar things so really you need to be looking for areas without too much in the way of competition but with a big enough expat population to target (assuming of course you do not speak Spanish?).

As for the dogs - I echo what others have said - spain has a serious stray dog problem. Whilst many spanish people treat their dogs like babies just like we tend to do in the UK, there are many without the same views towards animals. Consequently many take on dogs and dump them. Animal homes are bursting at the seams, every day countless dogs are being destroyed. Many dog breeders are resorting to selling pups to pet shops for low prices and the pet shops will sell the pups to anyone who has the cash, suitable or not.

Assuming you are a responsible breeder who cares about the future of your pups I would think very carefully. There is always a demand for "designer" pups and some breeders do very well but I would have huge concerns about making more puppies and ultimately adding to the seriously out of control homless dog situation here in Spain!

I would say come out for some extended trips, do your research, take advice, maybe get some research done and make a calculated decision! Good luck!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know about the bouncy castle things, I've seen some around, but in the heat of the summer I'm not sure that anyone is going to want to bounce much!!???

As for dogs, it seems to me that the spanish go one of two ways, they either treat their dogs as guard dogs and the meaner the better or they like little cutesy things that they can dress up and carry around! Yes, and as Steve says, there are an awful lot of strays who breed and produce an awful lot more, which is a problem in Spain. Its a rare day when you dont see dogs roaming around the streets or hanging round bins, in either the countryside or the towns

But come over and do some research, look around, look at the english newspapers and maybe contact existing bouncy castleists?????

What you need to remember tho is that everything has been done in Spain, so you're up against the same sort of competition you would be if you were to start up in the UK

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> What you need to remember tho is that everything has been done in Spain, so you're up against the same sort of competition you would be if you were to start up in the UK
> 
> Jo xxx


And of course if you are going to complete with Spanish purveyors of _castillos hinchados_, you'll need to speak fluent Spanish.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

I've seen a few Bouncy Castle Hire companies up and down the Costa's, but never a Rodeo Bull hire. 
Whilst that could mean that there is a niche there waiting to be expoted, I usually get to thinking that if it hasn't been done, then it's usually for a pretty good reason. You might want to start by speaking to a couple of Spanish Insurance companies to see how easy Liability Insurance would be to come by for this, and if there is any special licencing required by the Town Hall.
The British Chamber of Commerce in Spain might be a good resource for you here.

( Why can't I get the image of 'Games sans frontiers' from Phoenix Nights out of my head ? ).


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Well as there are many people trying to stamp out real bull fighting, maybe with your rodeo you can do for bull fighting what linda macartney did for sausages!


----------



## sensationalfrog (Mar 31, 2010)

there was one of those bulls in benalmadena port last time i went,bouncy castles quite a few i have seen doing this,small dogs are popular as a lot live in small apartments,personaly,i hate dog breeders and the people that buy their status dogs,as said a lot of strays that need a good home


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Theres one of those bulls in plaza mayor, in the amusement arcade. Frightening looking thing

Jo xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I've seen the bull thing in the local fiestas.
I bet it would be popular at corporate training events. Get in touch with paintball places and adventure weekend places???


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> Theres one of those bulls in plaza mayor, in the amusement arcade. Frightening looking thing
> 
> Jo xx


You had a go on it Jo?


----------



## andypandy (Jun 18, 2008)

if the bull is to much for people, i have attachments, so instead of the bull, i have a sheep, or a surf board. or for the ladies a male mannequin, that you ride on.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

andypandy said:


> if the bull is to much for people, i have attachments, so instead of the bull, i have a sheep, or a surf board. or for the ladies a male mannequin, that you ride on.



...a " Sheep " ?...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> You had a go on it Jo?


LOL, what, with my accident proneness???? I'd end up splattered on the ceiling knowing my luck!!! As for riding a male mannequin?? Not sure I could cope with that one at my age!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> LOL, what, with my accident proneness???? I'd end up splattered on the ceiling knowing my luck!!! As for riding a male mannequin?? Not sure I could cope with that one at my age!!
> 
> Jo xxx


well.... why dont you have a go in a more gentle way... it says above you can attach a sheep, or ride a male manequin - whatever will they think of next!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I think I rode a male mannequin once, but maybe it was just a bad dream ...


----------



## eloiseb (May 25, 2010)

My kids have been to quite a few parties where the parents hired a bouncy castle, esp the parties in parks etc, so there must be some demand (and yes, the kids end up so overheated they can barely speak, but they don't mind). Agree that the dogs probably not such a great one. Not sure on the rodeo bull, but I guess it would have similar appeal to wherever they are hired in UK??


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sensationalfrog said:


> there was one of those bulls in benalmadena port last time i went,bouncy castles quite a few i have seen doing this,small dogs are popular as a lot live in small apartments,personaly,i hate dog breeders and the people that buy their status dogs,as said a lot of strays that need a good home


I would second that although I don't agree 100% with what you say about breeders. We have had three dogs, two of which were rescue dogs and our current one we chose from a reputable, internationally-known breeder of champions as we wanted a particular breed (Rhodesian Ridgeback) and they aren't generally found in animal shelters. You need to be quite sure of the good temperament and character of such a big, strong dog. No way is he a 'designer dog' (whatever that is) but a much-loved pet and companion. 
But you are quite right about strays needing a home. 
I work as a volunteer for an animal charity which houses and rehomes abandoned dogs. Our kennels are full to overflowing. Sad to say, many of these poor dogs have been abandoned by British returnees who throw the dogs into the street like unwanted rubbish. I have no sympathy for anyone, however cash-strapped, who is capable of doing such a callous thing. These people take on pets with little if any forethought for the duties and responsibilities that come with pet-owning.
The last thing Spain needs is yet another dog-breeder. Our publicity actively discourages people who want a dog from patronising dsuch businesses and urges them to adopt an abandoned animal.
Stick to bouncy castles, please!


----------

